# FREEPORT SURF REPORT 03/22



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

we made it down around 12ish to do a little bb-q on the beach & get in a evening wade in the surf. when we first got there i went & stepped in the surf a bit & thought it to be a bit cold, but the hole time i'm queing i'm thinking with the clear sky its gotta warm the water temps up a bite by evening & even though the surf was a bit rough it was still holding 2 to 3 foot visibilty. we sat around eat, cracked a few jokes, had a couple adult beverages & i started seeing the liar birds out about a hundred yards or so, i called my 2 boys & told them to keep an eye on them because if they get to within casting distance it would be time to get wet. it's around 5 o'clock now and not only the liar birds but the gulls & pelicans are in the secound gut diving. to start the gulls were after what the pelicans would loose out of there beaks but after we got our gear & got out to the second sand bar we were throughing assorted color plastics but then we started to see fish breaking the top chasing what looked like 1/2 to 3/4" shad & i told my boys it was time for a change so back to the takle box we went to tie up silver & gold spoons & that was the ticket on the 1st cast i was hooked up for little while & it spit the hook. then my oldest boy got hooked up me thinking trout in the surf but when he landed it it was a smack. my youngest smoked us today by the way.i'm still thinking there has got to be some trout mixed in but that wasn't the case. i did just about get spooled on one hook up but about a 100 yards out what ever it was spit the hook after i started to crank down on my drag. we caught around 12 or so smacks kept 4 & released the rest. for as far as we could see down the secound gut there were birds working & my guess is that there were smacks under them. all in all we had a good family gathering & got in a few very good pulls. i know this was a long read but i had to give all the details so you could enjoy it as much as we did.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

nice job, macks are a blast to catch, and if their in the surf now the trout are right behind em!


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice job!!!!


----------



## DotMan (Mar 10, 2009)

Good job, keep us posted on the trout in the surf.
DotMan


----------



## Mdobson (Aug 12, 2005)

Very nice. Love catching smacks myself. Sounds like the bait's starting to return. 

Thanks for the great post.


----------



## Snaggledtoothfreckelfish (Jul 26, 2008)

Way to go SK great report and pics keep em coming........


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

congrats man......looks like you guys had a great day !


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

man those are some fun fush to catch


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for the report, those spanish are execellant smoked.


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Smacks are good fighters. WTG!


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

I was down there Friday afternoon, but the dang East wind was blowing hard! Glad the winds died down for ya on Sunday and that you found some fish! I love catching smacks with spoon! Talk about a pull, those smacks hit hard and fight like crazy! Can't wait to get back down there!


----------



## roadking (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice report. I'll be down there on Friday giving the surf a try.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Great job dad.


----------



## SSSharker (Aug 25, 2005)

NICE! were you throwing gold spoons?


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

great report......love catching those things....about 4 years ago I lived in Florida and that's what i would go fish for.....catching Smacks is what really got me into saltwater fishing.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Great job Killa. Love those smiles.


----------



## wiggler (Mar 31, 2005)

great report......KEEP US UP TO DATE ON THE TROUT


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

SSSharker said:


> NICE! were you throwing gold spoons?


we caught them on gold & silver spoons!


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

WTG Killa !

great looking family ! 
nice fish,keep the reports comming

I will be down at SLP at treasure isle tommorow 3/24 until 3/26. I am going to try to fish the surf, but about how deep does it get trying to cross the first gut? I am not a real good swimmer so I really dont like getting up to my shoulders trying to access the 2nd gut. I usually wear a pfd when I am in the slp area but usualy never get deeper than my waist


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I am guessing you hooked a shark or a jack that almost spooled you. Good call on the spoons. You cant go wrong with a spoon in the surf it always seems to be the ticket! way to put your boys on fish!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

goldie said:


> WTG Killa !
> 
> great looking family !
> nice fish,keep the reports comming
> ...


Goldie the first gut gets just below your well my waist and when i reach the first sand bar depending on the tide from waist to just below.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

capt mullet said:


> I am guessing you hooked a shark or a jack that almost spooled you. Good call on the spoons. You cant go wrong with a spoon in the surf it always seems to be the ticket! way to put your boys on fish!


shark ran across my mind too! i telling you in one run i was just about to my mono backing & i really didn't want to get to that since it was only 14lb test so i cranked down on my drag & really put my power pro to the test.

yeap you've got get as close to what they are eating as you can for success!


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks Killa

I am going to give it a try

I post some picks if I can be sucessful


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for the great report....

I went fishing for state water snapper last week (9 miles offshore) and caught a random smack...we thought he was lost because I didn't think they were in this early in the year. Good to hear that is not the case.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Good report. Trout will be there soon.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

very nice Killa!


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice catch...Those things are fun to catch and they make excellent bait for snapper.My largest snapper I ever caught came off a big chunk of Smak


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you for the report !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

macks are back!!!


hooorayyyyy!!!


thanks for the report... man, i love catching those things... even more fun on a fly rod!


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Nice fish !!!


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

Awesome report Sir,

I saw about the same conditions with the birds and water on Sunday while at the jetties. I threw everything in the box at them but Couldn't get bites though.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Sounds like us Thurs afternoon around High Island. Hoping for some trout and reds after driving up and down the beach front where we could in the truck and chasing birds. After four different groups of birds we gave up on the smacks. Nice the get a tug on the line. Hopefully they will start moving in as it warms up!

Tight Lines & Gig'Em
Cm3


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I will definitely hit the beach soon...wading or kayaking sounds like there will be plenty to chase....


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

thanks for the report!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Trout arent far behind the spanish mackeral we always get our first trout in the surf in april.Killa keep up the good work awesome report.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

WTG SK..TFS...YR.. ..You Rock ..LOL

Macks in the surf.. Yeahhh


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

WTG Killa nice report keep those kids fishin

Later Darrell


----------



## LILMAN (May 10, 2008)

*nice report*

GREAT JOB!!! SK keep up the work.


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Love em raw with wasabi and soy sauce!


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

were you using some type of steel leader, or some heavy mono on the spoons? dont those smacks have some teeth on em??


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

koncept1 said:


> were you using some type of steel leader, or some heavy mono on the spoons? dont those smacks have some teeth on em??


i usually always go braid directly to my lure, we did loose two spoons though!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

LILMAN said:


> GREAT JOB!!! SK keep up the work.


are you going to be ready for friday a.m.?


----------



## LILMAN (May 10, 2008)

what time


----------

